# GELI, changing keys and booting



## bufo333 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a laptop set up with GELI / ZFS root. I initially configured GELI to require a password and a key file, however now I would like to switch to key file only on a thumb drive. I tried to test this by using setkey to change the master key to only require the key file on /boot. This works if I boot to a live CD and manually attach the partition. However on boot it asks for a password prompt, and even putting in an empty password causes it to fail. How do I get GELI to boot and use the key file only and no password prompt?


Thanks


----------

